# Benson 9Ct Gold From 1950



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Just bid on this little beauty by J. Benson - with an Audemars movement and a Hirsch strap - from 1950. No relation to Audemars-Piguet - another branch of the family.

Looking forward to getting this one...


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I like that, Will â€" simple and rather lovely.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

lovely will,pure class,i told you when you bought the other goldie it would want friends,cheers..greasemonk.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

greasemonk said:


> lovely will,pure class,i told you when you bought the other goldie it would want friends,cheers..greasemonk.


I keep forgetting that I also have my grandfather's retirement watch from 1965 - gold Smiths De Luxe - makes three!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Arrived this morning - perfect! Picture updates:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

is there a mark under the balance wheel? That might help you ID the movement source


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've looked - can't spot anything but I'll take another squint later today... A pore over the Ranfft pages leads me to believe it's probably an ETA of some sort - has many of the characteristics of ETA pictures.


----------



## Paul Audemars (Oct 31, 2013)

Just found this thread.

This watch movement was imported by Louis Audemars & co Ltd (Founded in London around 1910 by my grandfather and defunct in 1968/9 following my father's death)

They would have bought the movement in (yes, ETA were one of their several suppliers) and the case would have been made in London as well as the dial. ( See the parallel thread "Audemars A watch") for details.

ETA would punch their movements "Audemars" for them before shipment.

There is a possibility that the name "Audemars" is also stencilled at the top of the dial, concealed by the bezel.

Bensons were one of their regular customers (I used to deliver the watches during my school holidays) together with Mappin & Webb, Garrard and other London retailers.

Bensons had also been customers of the original Swiss Louis Audemars company, liquidated in 1885.

Paul

www.audemars.co,uk


----------



## Paul Audemars (Oct 31, 2013)

Reviewing this thread, I see the watch has a Hirsch strap.

FWIW, for a couple of years in the 1960s I was the Europe export salesman for a tannery in Beckenham, London, and sold leather to Hirsch (in Austria) - Kangaroo tails, Lizard, Snake &c.

Paul


----------

